# Help I.D these Broadheads



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

looks like a zwickey glue on's just my opinion.:dontknow:


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

zwickey, a bear razer and maybe a M3 three blade


----------



## gpalma (Oct 3, 2007)

Bodkin (L), Zwickey, Unknown and Bear (R).

The unknown "may" be a Herters head. The photo isn't very clear.


----------

